# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantimi i Nikites

## nikita

NJE PERSHENDETJE TE GHITHEVE...UNE JAM NIKITA E NDODHEM NE BOLOGNE.....
KA DU DITE QE JAM REGISTRUAR NE KETE FORUM E ME PELQEN SHUME....E DIVERTENTE...ESHTE KENAQESI TE LEXOJ NE GJUHEN TIME .... MESAGJET QE SHKRUANI ME BEJNE ME QESH...JENI SHUME SIMPATIKE.... :mace e keqe:  

P.S...X FIGO...

CIAO FIGO...AMMAZZA SE TE LA TIRI.....AH Mò CHE CI PENSO TI HO VISTO ALLA MUCCA ASSASSINA  :shkelje syri:  
                                                             BACI X TUTTI

----------


## Shanon

NIKITA na trembe!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## i krishteri

ciao

----------


## i krishteri

i

----------


## KACAKU

Plasi italishtja  :perqeshje: 
Nikita,ti qenke tama si ajo Nikita e filmit(nga egersia)
Mire,mire,goxha...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## nikita

> _Postuar më parë nga KACAKU_ 
> *Plasi shtja 
> Nikita,ti qenke tama si ajo Nikita e filmit(nga egersia)
> Mire,mire,goxha... *


ahahahahahahah kacaku.......me shkrive

----------


## |Pink|

na trembe mi lal :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikita

...si ka mundesi qe tremb vetem gocat ketu un??? po cunat jo??? :shkelje syri:  
....pa frike nuk ha kerken:b

----------


## master

NIKITA thote te profili i saj

**interesat-ehehehehe**

Mendoni edhe ju cfare mendoj une?

----------


## nikita

master  na thuaj nje cike cfare mendon ti??????
na ndrico mendjen.....jam kuriose

----------


## nikita

une jam segretare ne nje ndermarrje....tek fotoja nuk te shifet shum facja po besoj se do te me dergosh nje me te qarte apo jo?? :shkelje syri:

----------


## nikita

harrova MASTER mos mendo shum se te vijne floket e bardha e thinjesh para kohe.....x moshen qe ke .... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gunman

O Nikita ta falte zoti bukurine.



*Me respekt : gunman*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ari32

Reagimi i pare per mua kur pashe foton ishte :me sy jeshil:  dhe nje fershellime e zgjatur ne menyre admirimi.
C'te them,hera e pare qe me lidhe gjuhen nje fotografi,HALLALL :sarkastik:

----------


## nikita

faleminderit ...shpresoj te shikoj se shpejti edhe foton tuaj.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikita

faleminderit edhe ty per komplimentin....lexova qe ndodheni ne greqi..ju uroj gjithe te mirat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {FIGO}

CIAO NIKITA !
1)non me la tiro
2)non frequento la mucca assassina
3)nese je ajo ne foto ta kesh te sigurte qe nuk jemi pare (me ne sarei accorto)
pero si puo rimediare,jam shpesh ne bolonja dhe do kisha qejf te shikoja nje spektakel tatin.
Da quel che ho capito o fai la cubista o fai la lap dance o fai MASAZHI!Non dispiace nessuna opzione basta che non mi costi 
CARA.


Ps : sto scherzando 6 issimaaaaaaa

----------


## gunman

Megjthate nuk krahasohem me nje bukuri femerore si e jotja.

----------


## i krishteri

1- o fol italish ose shqip jo gjysem pergjysem.

2- e morem vesh qe italisht...ehe, sje gje

3- shkruhet "può" me theks edhe jo pa theks, shkruhet massaggio n.q.s. nuk e di ta shkruash ne italisht

mendoj se nuk te ngelet qejfi kur dikush te korigjon

beju te tjereve ate qe do te deshiroje qe te tjeret te benin per ty

kjo eshte nje fjale e urte biblike!!!

Zoti te ndihmofte!!!

----------


## Ujku_I_Vjeter

Ku vete kshu ti me ?
Je ne metro apo jo ?

----------

